# if only Inor had cable, Live free or die



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, I'm watching a new show, called Live free or die, and the whole time I'm just visioning Inor drinking an ale, cussing at the tv. 
These hippies get someone to let them borrow some land, and try to be more sled reliant. 
Granted, that's my end goal, to be off the grid, self sustaining and reliant, but I will have a well, solar, doors on my house. And it won't be begged or borrowed. 
I will try to drag a YouTube vid over. I'm sure there has to be one. So my buddy Inor can see why I laugh.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I tried watching it but seems so staged. Just really bad scripts.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Have you seen the show after it. The legend of mick dodge. That guy is one crazy hippy.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I saw a preview, just haven't added old Mick dodge yet.
And seems I can't add video.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes. Really scripted, like the episode where the guys cabin burned down. He walks right up to the smoke, before realising his cabin burnt?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I thought hos reaction seemed real. Like total shock. But I bet the producers burned it down just so they could film his reaction.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What the hell are you guys watching, the Doper Channel?!?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you know how many tv sets we would go through?
Inor = see a hippie, punch a hippie.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Is this like The Weather Channel show, "Fat Guys in the Woods"?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No cable here no satellite either, over the air TV not much on it so I am out of the loop on all these shows.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't know. Never watched that one. I do enjoy watching Survivorman. I really like seeing somebody else out there trying out all the primitive survival stuff like swearing at a log until it starts a fire and stuff. I think a show doing reviews of all the camping/bob equipment would get a decent rating. I know I'd watch.
And that show where they followed the Alaskan bush family. That one was definitely real. I felt bad for those guys and I hope they get back on their feet.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

National geographic


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> National geographic


Same thing...


----------

